# My First Hummer.



## Roger the Dodger

Finally managed to get my hands on an Accutron...A Deep Sea to be precise. Have always wanted a hummer, and at first I wanted a Spaceview (still do!), then an Omega F300, but after seeing the Bulova Deep Sea a few years ago, fell for it. Most of my watches are the 'diver' style, so this addition to the collection fits in really well. It's a great example of the model, with barely a mark on the case. There are a few tiny stress marks on the crystal, but only to be expected on a 41 year old watch. The date code is N1... so 1971. The dial is perfect, with just the tiniest hint of fade to the orange quarter on the internal bezel. Now that I've got it in my hands, I can't stop looking at that mesmerisng stepless sweep of the second hand. I've had it for two days now, and I don't think it's lost any time at all. My thanks to two great members for this one...Dave (Martinus_Scriblerus) for supplying the watch, and giving me the opportunity to acquire such a lovely example, and to Paul (Silver Hawk) who serviced it and handled the sale in the UK. Thanks, guys! :yes: Some pics.





































In this next pic (The wrist shot) the tiny marks you can see aren't dust on the dial, but stress marks in the crystal. They only show up because of the light angle in the pics, in reality, you can't see them.


----------



## tall_tim

It's a stunner Roger, well done. And I would also lik eto see what a top bloke Dave is, just got a Seamaster from him and its better than he described - and no import duties!!


----------



## woody77

Roger the Dodger said:


> Finally managed to get my hands on an Accutron...A Deep Sea to be precise. Have always wanted a hummer, and at first I wanted a Spaceview (still do!), then an Omega F300, but after seeing the Bulova Deep Sea a few years ago, fell for it. Most of my watches are the 'diver' style, so this addition to the collection fits in really well. It's a great example of the model, with barely a mark on the case. There are a few tiny stress marks on the crystal, but only to be expected on a 41 year old watch. The date code is N1... so 1971. The dial is perfect, with just the tiniest hint of fade to the orange quarter on the internal bezel. Now that I've got it in my hands, I can't stop looking at that mesmerisng stepless sweep of the second hand. I've had it for two days now, and I don't think it's lost any time at all. My thanks to two great members for this one...Dave (Martinus_Scriblerus) for supplying the watch, and giving me the opportunity to acquire such a lovely example, and to Paul (Silver Hawk) who serviced it and handled the sale in the UK. Thanks, guys! :yes: Some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this next pic (The wrist shot) the tiny marks you can see aren't dust on the dial, but stress marks in the crystal. They only show up because of the light angle in the pics, in reality, you can't see them.


hi very nice watch i did see it on the forum ,well done i like it a lot but then i am well into 70s watches.all the best woody77.


----------



## lordofthefiles

A beauty Roger although really happy for you. Kicking myself for not jumping when it was in the sales corner. Although it has to be said that Dave (Martinus_Scriblerus) photo did not do it justice. ( Just Saying Dave) :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

lordofthefiles said:


> A beauty Roger although really happy for you. Kicking myself for not jumping when it was in the sales corner. Although it has to be said that Dave (Martinus_Scriblerus) photo did not do it justice. ( Just Saying Dave) :lol:


Ah...this isn't the one that's in the SC...which I think is still there.

Edit: It is....on about the 6th or 7th page down.


----------



## lordofthefiles

Roger the Dodger said:


> lordofthefiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> A beauty Roger although really happy for you. Kicking myself for not jumping when it was in the sales corner. Although it has to be said that Dave (Martinus_Scriblerus) photo did not do it justice. ( Just Saying Dave) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...this isn't the one that's in the SC...which I think is still there.
Click to expand...

Ah.... Well am off to pm... Enjoy Roger it is a beauty to start your first foray in to hummers with.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roger the Dodger said:


> lordofthefiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> A beauty Roger although really happy for you. Kicking myself for not jumping when it was in the sales corner. Although it has to be said that Dave (Martinus_Scriblerus) photo did not do it justice. ( Just Saying Dave) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...this isn't the one that's in the SC...which I think is still there.
Click to expand...

Roger is correct....this one never reached the Sales Forum. It's one (+ 3 very nice 214 Accutron Astronuats) that Dave sent me ages ago to service and I've only just got around to it. Glad you like it Roger --- they are certainly one of my favourite Accutrons and I can't think of any f300s that come close. Here is mine:


----------



## paulh123

They are nice nice watches!!!!


----------



## Oliverb

Stunning!


----------



## mel

*ORANGE* *!*

Does he whose name should not be mentioned know about this?  *AND* it hums as well! :yes: I like that quite a lot - - enjoy and health to wear :yes:

"Trust me, I'm a dancer"


----------



## rovert

Lovely watch. Nice addition to the collection. I'm have been keeping my eye out for a 1968 Accutron.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## scottswatches

great watches, another on my growing list of wants!


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roger, thought you might like to see this period advert. As you can see, the bracelet on this Deep Sea is not a mesh...and the bracelet on the Astro is not a coffin link.


----------



## jasonm

Nice one Roger..... I bought one recently from Dave too, as you say a pleasure to deal with.... I had a box arrive from him yesterday actually so more of that later..

I think one of the main attractions of them is how nice and slim it is, it makes it much more wearable than a lot of divers....


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Interesting advert, Paul...made even more so by the fact that the bezel on the Deep Sea is somehow reversed....with the numbers running backwards...everything else in the pic is OK, so it can't just be a reversed negative...might be worth a fortune! :lol: I had thought about an oyster style for it and have been checking out Roy's selection.....

Edit:...it's also got a different second hand...with what looks like a lumed disc on it.....?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

jasonm said:


> Nice one Roger..... I bought one recently from Dave too, as you say a pleasure to deal with.... I had a box arrive from him yesterday actually so more of that later..
> 
> I think one of the main attractions of them is how nice and slim it is, it makes it much more wearable than a lot of divers....


Looking forward to the reveal, Jason! :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roger the Dodger said:


> Interesting advert, Paul...made even more so by the fact that the bezel on the Deep Sea is somehow reversed....with the numbers running backwards...everything else in the pic is OK, so it can't just be a reversed negative...might be worth a fortune! :lol: I had thought about an oyster style for it and have been checking out Roy's selection.....
> 
> Edit:...it's also got a different second hand...with what looks like a lumed disc on it.....?


Eagled eyed Roger!

These could be just marketing watches...and by the time production kicked in, they were different...


----------



## Oliverb

The bullet link on the Astronaut is thought by some to be the most prized band for an Astronaut.

I do have a comment on the case back on the Deep Sea. All Deep Sea Accutrons I have seen have had the traditional Accutron case back. I recently reviewed several and none had the style shown on this watch. That style case back was used by Bulova on other mechanical watches they produced into the '80s, if not longer. I have a Bulova 17J ETA auto from the early '80s in a Stadium case with that back. Interesting!


----------



## Silver Hawk

Oliverb said:


> I do have a comment on the case back on the Deep Sea. All Deep Sea Accutrons I have seen have had the traditional Accutron case back.


Sadly, I don't often take photos of the backs of watches, but my own example (first image below) has the same back as Rogers....and I'm fairly sure that all of the Deep Seas / Snorkels in the second photograph also had the same case back as Rogers. In my view, this is the correct back for this model.


----------



## Oliverb

Thanks. I looked at several examples yesterday and none of them had that case back. Bulova did a lot of strange things with their watches. Go figure.

Edit: just looked at 8 examples currently for sale on eBay. None had that specific case back with the naked lady logo. Yes, all did have one-piece case backs, not the two-piece as on regular Accutrons.


----------



## Oliverb

I talked with fellow members of WatchTalk Forum, Bulova and Accutron section, where I spend most of my time. Seems some folks there also have the Deep Sea with the dancing Lady case back. It does seem Bulova used both styles of case backs in this model 218 run.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Roger, congrats... that is incredible!

Here is my 1st and only, but I hope to add your model to it!










This was their Anniversary Watch and I just love the way the case mimics their logo.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I think this may be the style of case back that OliverB is talking about...this is from a Deep Sea on the Bay ATM. This one actually says 666 feet on it.... However, I prefer my dancing lady :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk

I wonder if there is any relationship with Deep Sea or Snorkel branded variants? :huh:


----------



## jasonm

Just checked my DS and it's as above... Also a N0


----------



## Oliverb

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Roger, congrats... that is incredible!
> 
> Here is my 1st and only, but I hope to add your model to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was their Anniversary Watch and I just love the way the case mimics their logo.


Ah, a beautiful 230 Men's version of the 100th Anniversary Accutron. I also have one. You can instantly tell its a 230 caliber mvt. by the two-letter Day wheel. all 218 & 224 calibers have three-letter Day wheels. Bulova made 214, 218, 224, and 230 caliber Men's versions plus an even smaller (than yours) 230 Lady's version - which is quite rare.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

jasonm said:


> Just checked my DS and it's as above... Also a N0


Maybe there was a change of case back after 1970...similar to Seiko changing the dial legends on the 6139s in 1970 and '72.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roger the Dodger said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Roger..... I bought one recently from Dave too, as you say a pleasure to deal with.... I had a box arrive from him yesterday actually so more of that later..
> 
> I think one of the main attractions of them is how nice and slim it is, it makes it much more wearable than a lot of divers....
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the reveal, Jason! :yes:
Click to expand...

How much longer do you think we'll have to wait.....


----------



## jasonm

Ahhh sorry Paul..... A bit longer.... Missed your delivery on Saturday so need to go to the PO to pick it up, meanwhile Im doing my poxy buggery shitty month end report before I can go.... :taz: :wallbash: :threaten:


----------

